# Hello Everyone!!!!!



## craftbrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello, I too have just joined this site, thanks to a freind. I am divorced now from my outdoorsman and greatly miss it. The camping in the fall, I never really hunted with him, but i was the photographer. I don't think he could have stood the competition, cause i used to wip his butt in target shooting and 3-d targets.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome craftbrat.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Michigander1 said:


> Welcome my pretty :evil: How did i miss you ,Mich


 
Mich, I'm gagging reading this.:lol::lol:


----------



## lovethewoods (Nov 30, 2007)

craftbrat said:


> Hello, I too have just joined this site, thanks to a freind. I am divorced now from my outdoorsman and greatly miss it. The camping in the fall, I never really hunted with him, but i was the photographer. I don't think he could have stood the competition, cause i used to wip his butt in target shooting and 3-d targets.


Hello craftbrat! Glad you are here too. For me, it's quickly becoming a daily habit to visit.:chillin: Lots of great info, and great people!


----------

